# Are we living in the End Times?



## reddan1981 (Nov 16, 2014)

Does anyone else believe we are living during The End Times as prophesy from many religions state?


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 16, 2014)

does anyone believe events are deliberately steered to resemble bible prophesy?


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Nov 16, 2014)

either way you look at it weird shit is going on. and we do seem to be headed in on a crash course. 
I've got guns, ammo and food just in case. Life definitely isn't what it used to be when I was younger. 
Currency systems will fail eventually. We have extreme weather now, you never know what might happen.


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 16, 2014)

I definitely believe a lot of false information is being used to create fear with a view to create rioting in yours and my country


----------



## bradburry (Nov 16, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> does anyone believe events are deliberately steered to resemble bible prophesy?


 yes events have being steered.......and have been for allways


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Nov 16, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> I definitely believe a lot of false information is being used to create fear with a view to create rioting in yours and my country


your dogs look adorable


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 17, 2014)

lol they're the parents of my dog as a photo of my dog might identify who I am to some


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 17, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> Does anyone else believe we are living during The End Times as prophesy from many religions state?


No, I don't believe in biblical prophecy


----------



## ULEN (Nov 17, 2014)

That's exactly what they're telling us. I truly think they want those with guns to whack each other out of the equation. Revolt one vs the other. Today's MK Ultra device's are real hot and they burn hot. People just dont see that long term evolution. 

The names say it all and the lights too bright that you can't see it's going to burn when the times right to distract you all AGAIN like history has repeatedly taught us.

Just remember that a slice of pie is much safer than a whole cake when the bell has finally rung.


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 17, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, I don't believe in biblical prophecy


well whether you believe or not does not stop it happening/being made to happen


----------



## thump easy (Nov 17, 2014)

Ya I think so but I grew up in a heavy firing rang at the age of seven I seen my first body hit the ground guy got off shot him in the chest with a shot gun but it seems the street veitnam was part of growing I think it more than a few shots I think pleg food outages power outages starving and fool blown machine guns sick swets n whispers of shhhhhhh there outside call for help!!! But friend or foe it might be???


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 17, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> well whether you believe or not does not stop it happening/being made to happen


That's a nonsensical statement in the context of the conversation

Let me explain. I don't _not_ believe in biblical prophecy because of my personal beliefs, I don't believe in it because there is no evidence that says it will come true, revelations for example. 

If I believed it were true, I would believe in it, which sounds redundant. There's just nothing available for me to look at that says it is true.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 17, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's a nonsensical statement in the context of the conversation
> 
> Let me explain. I don't _not_ believe in biblical prophecy because of my personal beliefs, I don't believe in it because there is no evidence that says it will come true, revelations for example.
> 
> If I believed it were true, I would believe in it, which sounds redundant. There's just nothing available for me to look at that says it is true.


Try googling if U.S. droughts food shortages n how we r fucking up in case some shit went down how to train cities on self reliance as a community ?? There is non I was with a Harvard graduate author of a few books and they want me to grow on a plot but one of the conversations is her farm is equipted just incase she wrote a book on it ill post tomorrowtomorrow


----------



## thump easy (Nov 17, 2014)

I was also talking to another council member a mayor some Chinese investors from china wanted a tour of the desert knowing very lil English there main interest was the jails and police stations this just happend a few months ago?? Crazy or is it just me???


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 17, 2014)

thump easy said:


> Try googling if U.S. droughts food shortages n how we r fucking up in case some shit went down how to train cities on self reliance as a community ?? There is non I was with a Harvard graduate author of a few books and they want me to grow on a plot but one of the conversations is her farm is equipted just incase she wrote a book on it ill post tomorrowtomorrow


How does that support an end time prophecy?


----------



## thump easy (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't think it does


----------



## thump easy (Nov 17, 2014)

But I just remember waking up in swets yelling for help building down n the enemy outside sweeting dalerious n being 5 or 6 not ever seeing a flick or show on war it felt real as hell Lolz I might not see it but it will happend we can't agree n we don't see I to eye some one is gona take it farther we will see in time I guess humans in there own way r curupt the hole thing is corrupt soon or a later war will happend if not a comet


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 17, 2014)

I assume you are pulling me on my grammar, please read my sentence again. I asked 2 questions.


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 17, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's a nonsensical statement in the context of the conversation
> 
> Let me explain. I don't _not_ believe in biblical prophecy because of my personal beliefs, I don't believe in it because there is no evidence that says it will come true, revelations for example.
> 
> If I believed it were true, I would believe in it, which sounds redundant. There's just nothing available for me to look at that says it is true.


you could admit similarities between mistakes that have been written about and the course society is steering toward


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 17, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's a nonsensical statement in the context of the conversation
> 
> Let me explain. I don't _not_ believe in biblical prophecy because of my personal beliefs, I don't believe in it because there is no evidence that says it will come true, revelations for example.
> 
> If I believed it were true, I would believe in it, which sounds redundant. There's just nothing available for me to look at that says it is true.


let me explain. Whether you believe in biblical prophesy or not... Do you believe we are being steered toward biblical ( style ) events


----------



## BustinScales510 (Nov 17, 2014)

No, Im not too worried about it.

In comparison to basically any other period in human history, things are pretty stable right now.

100 years ago, World War 1 started and ended around the time the 1918 global flu epidemic was ramping up, between the 2 of those events somewhere around 100 million people died over the course of 6 years. Whatever chaos and uncertainty there is now doesnt really compare to how bad things have been during times like that.


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 17, 2014)

over 6yrs? Last year 56 million persons died if this trend continues at an average of lets say, 50 million deaths per year, then currently our mortality rate is triple that of the 6 years commencing WW1


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 17, 2014)

in terms of micro event perception, 100 years is nothing, a meer turn of a page. Total number of deaths in the last 100 years? God knows


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes, we are all living in the end times, as I define it.

No one here is going to live another 100 years.

The end times.

The end is when we die.

~PEACE~


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, we are all living in the end times, as I define it.
> 
> No one here is going to live another 100 years.
> 
> ...


I agree my brother


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 17, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> I agree my brother


Thank you!

What "End Time" prophecies do you believe are being fulfilled?

When do you believe Christ will come back?

Thats a trick question, because I am the Christ.

What do you believe?

~PEACE~


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 17, 2014)

I believe we go through cycles of complete destruction. I believe we are lied to and have our lives taken from us to suit a specific agenda. I believe that something so unfathomable is about to be played out and..... It will test all our believes.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 17, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> I believe we go through cycles of complete destruction. I believe we are lied to and have our lives taken from us to suit a specific agenda. I believe that something so unfathomable is about to be played out and..... It will test all our believes.


Lets just hope that no one gets hurt.

What do you think this event will be?

~PEACE~


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 17, 2014)

I believe THE event will be individual. Your event will be different to mine but maybe not too different from your neighbours. I could explain specifically if I were to fully understand all facets leading to our events, but I can only assume.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah no 



Look at Rome it fell


So can we 



So u think major governments will die out living us in the dark 



But when that happens im making my own country 


Weed is legal 


Moonshine legal 

All people that did petty crimes will be thrown out for a week once I built a wall 

Murder and looting offenders will be delt with accordingly


And religious beliefs shall have no hold on governing the land 


The United land of Virginia ill call it 


I'll stake land after the collapse 


And occupy my small town 

And make a safe haven for anyone near by


----------



## thump easy (Nov 17, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> I assume you are pulling me on my grammar, please read my sentence again. I asked 2 questions.


What Lolz the question was do I believe in end times I do!! Lolz


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Nov 17, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> Does anyone else believe we are living during The End Times as prophesy from many religions state?


check out the farmers almanac that might help you out...and if you are in your 60's like me its getting closer...lol


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 18, 2014)

thump easy said:


> What Lolz the question was do I believe in end times I do!! Lolz


not at you thump mate


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 18, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> check out the farmers almanac that might help you out...and if you are in your 60's like me its getting closer...lol


I am not in my 60s brother. In fact I am 35. I honestly don't believe public record, weather forecasts included. I have recently been released from prison after serving 12years. In prison I soul searched. I was fascinated with numerous subjects, psychology being one. I wanted to understand why we hurt one another. Why I, for the sake of image killed a man. My understanding has greatly improved. I also understand hypnosis and its affects. I understand the Nature - Nurture argument. I know, our behaviour can be steered and even created. I know that others have documented numerous techniques for mind control and I recognise these techniques being used openly


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Nov 18, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> I am not in my 60s brother. In fact I am 35. I honestly don't believe public record, weather forecasts included. I have no real secondary school education. I have recently been released from prison after serving 12years. In prison I soul searched. I was fascinated with numerous subjects, psychology being one. I wanted to understand why we hurt one another. Why I, for the sake of image killed a man. My understanding has greatly improved. I also understand hypnosis and its affects. I understand the Nature - Nurture argument. I know, our behaviour can be steered and even created. I know that others have documented numerous techniques for mind control and I recognise these techniques being used openly


Imo, you're a very naive, confused individual


----------



## BustinScales510 (Nov 18, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> over 6yrs? Last year 56 million persons died if this trend continues at an average of lets say, 50 million deaths per year, then currently our mortality rate is triple that of the 6 years commencing WW1


I think you missed the point. Those figures were just for the war casualties and flu deaths,not counting the deaths that occurred naturally. Also,the worlds population was like a quarter of what it is now.

Anyways, what I meant was is that the misery and uncertainty mustve been incredible..but that dark times ebb and flow. I think people sometimes think that the time that they are living in is more profound and unique in whatever way


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 18, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Imo, you're a very naive, confused individual





Padawanbater2 said:


> Imo, you're a very naive, confused individual


padawanbater you are a hypocrite because you also are naive. If i were more bothered i would point out your stupidity, but its not my place to point out another mans flaws or deceptions nor is it my desire.


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll take all my acid trips that related to this topic and say "Yeah, were fucked"


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 18, 2014)

BustinScales510 said:


> I think you missed the point. Those figures were just for the war casualties and flu deaths,not counting the deaths that occurred naturally. Also,the worlds population was like a quarter of what it is now.
> 
> Anyways, what I meant was is that the misery and uncertainty mustve been incredible..but that dark times ebb and flow. I think people sometimes think that the time that they are living in is more profound and unique in whatever way


my friend your point was thin I didn't miss it. Just because you are fortunate enough to not experience how dark these times are makes you believe YOU are unique. I on the other hand am open to all reasonable scenario


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 18, 2014)

R.E.M. - It's The End Of The World






~PEACE~


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Nov 22, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> I am not in my 60s brother. In fact I am 35. I honestly don't believe public record, weather forecasts included. I have recently been released from prison after serving 12years. In prison I soul searched. I was fascinated with numerous subjects, psychology being one. I wanted to understand why we hurt one another. Why I, for the sake of image killed a man. My understanding has greatly improved. I also understand hypnosis and its affects. I understand the Nature - Nurture argument. I know, our behaviour can be steered and even created. I know that others have documented numerous techniques for mind control and I recognise these techniques being used openly


listen to me closely...you are now in my power...on the count of three take a toke of some good bud...and reply


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 23, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> listen to me closely...you are now in my power...on the count of three take a toke of some good bud...and reply


lol it worked my friend


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 1, 2014)

NO. We are not living in the end times. We are also not living in the beginning times. There was time before us, and there will be time after these current times. Therefore, we are living in middle times i guess.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 1, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> Does anyone else believe we are living during The End Times as prophesy from many religions state?


Who the fuck takes 'prophesy' seriously? Are you saying that you believe in that biblical hysteria? Shame on you for turning your brain off and listening to idiots.


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 2, 2014)

CC Dobbs said:


> Who the fuck takes 'prophesy' seriously? Are you saying that you believe in that biblical hysteria? Shame on you for turning your brain off and listening to idiots.


my belief wains, however if you had your eyes open, you would see religious influence is every where. Wake up I asked 2 questions the second was does anyone believe we are being steered toward biblical prophesy. That you don't believe in prophesy I understand. My own stand point is...... I believe there's steering going on definitely, do you understand how ingrained religious belief is to our world powers. These persons with direct access to dooms day toys FULLY believe.


----------



## justugh (Dec 3, 2014)

yes world is coming to a end 
has been for a while now 

all u bible thumpers out there should have picked up on it years ago if u were really pay any attention to the bible and the news .......but the world is designed as a rat trap so u did not 

u have war covering the whole known biblical world (rem no usa or south america only what they knew as the world back then when it was still flat) 
u have hunger going on everywhere and the massive crop failures of the last few years along with 15% of all corn is now fuel so that is less food for more ppl 
u have death everywhere in some form or another (do i really needs to list them or does everyone rem /watch the news) ....not normal death but mass death in a bad way 
u have sickness all over and that is just racking up the numbers 

hell u had the trumpet blown isn't that one of your major things right 




what would ppl from the past call that sound i wounder .
where i lived it sounded like a horn blast something like this one 





so the rest of the stories go now everything will get worse and worse final seals get cracked final bowls get poured .........now the time table of all this is well no one knows but the one doing it ........and their time might be different then ours (humans and dog year type of thing) 

so only choice is to sit back watch the show and try to keep sanity together ......stocking up on ammo while u can and learning farming is not a bad idea (some of the skills u learn here can be applied for food )


----------



## carl.burnette (Dec 3, 2014)

I believe the pieces are all moving in to place for the end times as described in the Bible. Being Born again, I'm ok with it  
God Bless
Also please note there is nowhere in the bible where we are told smoking weed is a sin... so don't even go there.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> Does anyone else believe we are living during The End Times as prophesy from many religions state?


Yup. The sacred texts of my 'religious beliefs';

Guns, Germs & Steel, by Dr. Jared Diamond

Collapse, by the same author.

Read these and you too will become a believer in the end times that are upon us.

The simple fact is that this stupid ape is not intelligent enough to avoid destroying itself long enough to get off this rock.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2014)

gorillagrower0840 said:


> NO. We are not living in the end times. We are also not living in the beginning times. There was time before us, and there will be time after these current times. Therefore, we are living in middle times i guess.


It can be the end. For us.


----------



## justugh (Dec 3, 2014)

ttystikk said:


> It can be the end. For us.


it not the end of us .........it is the end of this (the way the world is now the system the rules the whole control system)

personally i think it is way over due .........6000 years of elites it is time to end the fact less then 1% of the ppl on this planet control all aspects of other ppl lives 

now if we as a ppl are dumb enough to let some assholes take power after all this ..........then we all might be dead from what i understand this NWO group wants to just that and then revert back to medieval system with them being the lords and kings and us their slaves/serfs 

at this point i have a good amount of ammo behide me i nice shotgun with rounds to do almost everything .........i have swords and blades too (one day bullets run out but a sword can swing forever ) ..........when it all breaks down i plan to go out and hunt/kill as many assholes and jack asses as i can find ......any nice ppl i find i will be a good boy help them and look for the ones i can kill and let out the rage i been collecting all these years


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 3, 2014)

^^^

Talking Heads - Psycho Killer






~PEACE~


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 3, 2014)

justugh said:


> it not the end of us .........it is the end of this (the way the world is now the system the rules the whole control system)
> 
> personally i think it is way over due .........6000 years of elites it is time to end the fact less then 1% of the ppl on this planet control all aspects of other ppl lives
> 
> ...


each to there own lo


justugh said:


> it not the end of us .........it is the end of this (the way the world is now the system the rules the whole control system)
> 
> personally i think it is way over due .........6000 years of elites it is time to end the fact less then 1% of the ppl on this planet control all aspects of other ppl lives
> 
> ...


each to there own lol seriously though I don't think you'd actually enjoy killing, even cunts. To be successful in your event you must only survive brother. Love this tune nev


----------



## justugh (Dec 3, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> each to there own lo
> 
> each to there own lol seriously though I don't think you'd actually enjoy killing, even cunts. To be successful in your event you must only survive brother. Love this tune nev


 no i want to kill 

i ran into ppl that are the scum of humanity ........a father infected his own son with hep C because he did not want his own kid to have a better life then himself ........a son of that father had a girl (the girl has a iq that would make all of proud ) she was offered a free college at the age of 16 but her father refused to sign the paperwork because of same reason did not want own kid to have it better then him ........now she is a porn star..........it all started with the orginal father teaching this thinking 

in that time with no rules ....removing ppl like that is a joy to me end the cycles of assholes ............i have 2 sides to me one is the nice loveable helpful one u see here that is bit crazy ........the other ones is sick twisted dark ( i kept it locked down for years for this time ) when i got in fights as a kid i had to have someone stop me from killing the other person...they almost stuck me in jail at 19 for beating the crap out of this guy trying to rape one of my passed out friends ........it seems that i am not allowed to throw them out a 3rd story window the only thing that saved me was the sick fuck turned on a camera ..........by the way just so u know u can bust a ball with a flying knee drop 

when the last asshole is dead if i am still alive i will crawl off and die someplace so my madness and rage is not passed to anyone else


----------



## justugh (Dec 3, 2014)

everyone has the right to live ..........no one has the right to wreck another person life 

by their own actions they have forfeited the right to life

if i could i would line the whole world with nukes ........every 30 miles all over the surface of the planet and wire it all to one button 
get on TV and broadcast to the world we all get along or we all go together .....u have 1 week to decide after that i push the button (peace comes or we all die in fire )


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 4, 2014)

justugh said:


> everyone has the right to live ..........no one has the right to wreck another person life
> 
> by their own actions they have forfeited the right to life
> 
> ...





justugh said:


> everyone has the right to live ..........no one has the right to wreck another person life
> 
> by their own actions they have forfeited the right to life
> 
> ...


how could we all get on tho? It wouldn't happen. Because as long as there are personalities that wish to control and dominate in this situation, there will also be personalities that wont allow it. You would be nuking babies because there parents are ignorant. That would then make you a hurter, you then would be the taker of innocent life.


----------



## justugh (Dec 4, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> how could we all get on tho? It wouldn't happen. Because as long as there are personalities that wish to control and dominate in this situation, there will also be personalities that wont allow it. You would be nuking babies because there parents are ignorant. That would then make you a hurter, you then would be the taker of innocent life.


here is a thought for u 
u know this man and women are trash u know it to the core of your being u seen it ....but u have no proof they are to slick it is to covered ........knowing this guy and he knows u can not get anything on him .....he makes sick jokes about kiddies at a sleep over and u find out his kid is having one

what do u do ..........if u do nothing u are allowing evil to mess with a kid ......but if u do something to him with out the proof or it happening u are now the evil person 

i said if i could my idea if they did not agree death would be instant everywhere with the yield and over lapping zone no one would suffer over in less then 1 sec 

to let the system run like this is evil...... for them to do nothing when they can is wrong ..........so if i could i would but i can not so i do not ........to me the end of the world is just the slower version of what i was talking about 

world ends ppl go nutz things get really bad ..........now it is all over the ppl left are small and need each other to keep living to share food water info to help each other ...........other wise we will end up dying out ..............same thing my way just leaves everything intact once they stop the warring over what other have and they want ........all that money time effort if it was spent on doing something else could change life on this planet for the better for everyone 

but odds it will take near death of the whole human race..........that is what the end of the world is ...........then the test is can we learn and get along to rebuild or will we keep going and die off for the next race to take the planet over (be nice to ants they could be the next rulers of the planet)


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 4, 2014)

Just look at whats happening across the border.. u think US is woried about that? 
Why are we woried about isis but turn our heads when it comes to beheading just south of us??
Belive me US has there own agenda and trying to blind us with all this muslim propaganda! 
The end is near just b ready my brothas! 
We need to stop fighting each other and unite againt the dying of our lifes and our kids futures and our kids kids!!


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 4, 2014)

hellmutt bones said:


> Just look at whats happening across the border.. u think US is woried about that?
> Why are we woried about isis but turn our heads when it comes to beheading just south of us??
> Belive me US has there own agenda and trying to blind us with all this muslim propaganda!
> The end is near just b ready my brothas!
> We need to stop fighting each other and unite againt the dying of our lifes and our kids futures and our kids kids!!


The drive for I S is one of many facets deliberately set in play. Alot of it is hype. But for every person that understands the manipulation, there are probably more persons that don't. The threat to some is undeniably real. Ask yourself WHY these moves are at play. If it is about de population we are fucked, I believe, because should "their" multiple attempts at collapsing our social structures fail, what happens then? Then they go nuclear, not many will survive I fear, and those that do survive the fall out period will be the ones that fucking pressed the button.


----------



## bradburry (Dec 4, 2014)

The future has already been written (created) in my mind ....wether its the end or the beginning of things to come ..

it was written a long long long long long long long looooong long time ago ......TRUTH


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 4, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> ^^^
> 
> Talking Heads - Psycho Killer
> 
> ...


Or, Life During Wartime.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 11, 2014)

Tool - Ænema [uncut version - hq - fullscreen]






Some say the end is near.
Some say we'll see Armageddon soon.
I certainly hope we will.
I sure could use a vacation from this

Bullshit three ring circus sideshow of
Freaks

Here in this hopeless fucking hole we call LA
The only way to fix it is to flush it all away.
Any fucking time. Any fucking day.
Learn to swim, I'll see you down in Arizona bay.

Fret for your figure and
Fret for your latte and
Fret for your lawsuit and
Fret for your hairpiece and
Fret for your Prozac and
Fret for your pilot and
Fret for your contract and
Fret for your car.

It's a
Bullshit three ring circus sideshow of
Freaks

Here in this hopeless fucking hole we call LA
The only way to fix it is to flush it all away.
Any fucking Time. Any fucking day.
Learn to swim, I'll see you down in Arizona bay.

Some say a comet will fall from the sky.
Followed by meteor showers and tidal waves.
Followed by fault lines that cannot sit still.
Followed by millions of dumbfounded dipshits.

And some say the end is near.
Some say we'll see Armageddon soon.
I certainly hope we will 'cause
I sure could use a vacation from this

STUPID shit, silly shit, stupid shit...

One great big festering neon distraction,
I've a suggestion to keep you all occupied.

Learn to swim. [x3]

Mom's gonna fix it all soon.
Mom's comin' 'round to put it back the way it ought to 
be.

Learn to swim. [x9]

Fuck L. Ron Hubbard and
Fuck all his clones.
Fuck all these gun-toting
Hip gangster wannabes.

Learn to swim. [x9]

Fuck retro anything.
Fuck your tattoos.
Fuck all you junkies and
Fuck your short memory.

Learn to swim. [x8]

Fuck smiley glad-hands,
With hidden agendas.
Fuck these dysfunctional,
Insecure actresses.

Learn to swim. [x8]

'Cause I'm praying for rain;
I'm praying for tidal waves
I wanna see the ground give way.
I wanna watch it all go down.
Mom, please, flush it all away.
I wanna see it go right in and down.
I wanna watch it go right in.
Watch you flush it all away.

Time to bring it down again.
Don't just call me pessimist.
Try and read between the lines.

I can't imagine why you wouldn't
Welcome any change, my friend.

I wanna see it come down.
Bring it down.
Suck it down.
Flush it down.

~PEACE~


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 12, 2014)

The day the first human took it's first breath was the beginning of the end. We're the cancer of this planet and will kill it off along with ourselves.


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 12, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Tool - Ænema [uncut version - hq - fullscreen]
> 
> *'Cause I'm praying for rain;*
> I'm praying for tidal waves
> ...


Holy shit - Tool started the flushing myth >.<


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 12, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Holy shit - Tool started the flushing myth >.<


What "flushing myth" are you talking about?

~PEACE~


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 12, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> What "flushing myth" are you talking about?
> 
> ~PEACE~


https://www.rollitup.org/t/to-flush-not-to-flush-and-if-so-when-to-start.853560/


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 12, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> The day the first human took it's first breath was the beginning of the end. We're the cancer of this planet and will kill it off along with ourselves.


I disagree.

I don't believe we are "the cancer of this planet", because we are more like stuarts, or shephards.

Its our duty to take care of this planet because we are the most conscious, intellectual, astute, sentient beings that live on earth. Sure, as a species, we are not perfect, but we have the most potential for good or bad.

We need to try and live in harmony with nature, and not against it.

~PEACE~


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 12, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I don't believe we are "the cancer of this planet", because we are more like stuarts, or shephards.
> 
> ...


You're right, but most people don't think that way unfortunately.


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 12, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> You're right, but most people don't think that way unfortunately.


true


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 12, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> You're right, but most people don't think that way unfortunately.


People can start by simply recycling.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 12, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Tool - Ænema [uncut version - hq - fullscreen]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That song is probably deeper waters than it appears. Listen to more tool


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 12, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Listen to more tool



Tool - Ænima [Full album]







This is one of My favorite albums. I used to listen to Tool very frequently when I was a young teenager.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 12, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Tool - Ænima [Full album]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love their videos too


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 12, 2014)

any positive change you can make to this world. I took my dog for a run the other day along our canal path, I started picking up random rubbish. I felt different. I feel as if I know I'm a law breaker, but fuck it. As long as I live my life morally right, without causing harm to anyone or thing, never be envious and protect when I can that is my start, of change. The other day I was first on the scene on a hit and run. The victim was an elderly lady. Holding her wet head and comforting her she spoke perfect queens English. I thought if she knew I murdered someone would she still feel the same way about me. My own guilt probably, but I know society is heavily prejudiced myself included. As long as we mistrust we cannot be truly empathetic.without empathy we will continue to live selfishly.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 12, 2014)

reddan1981 said:


> any positive change you can make to this world. I took my dog for a run the other day along our canal path, I started picking up random rubbish. I felt different. I feel as if I know I'm a law breaker, but fuck it. As long as I live my life morally right, without causing harm to anyone or thing, never be envious and protect when I can that is my start, of change. The other day I was first on the scene on a hit and run. The victim was an elderly lady. Holding her wet head and comforting her she spoke perfect queens English. I thought if she knew I murdered someone would she still feel the same way about me. My own guilt probably, but I know society is heavily prejudiced myself included. As long as we mistrust we cannot be truly empathetic.without empathy we will continue to live selfishly.


umm well yeah if you've murdered someone, that might cause some trust issues bro. Just a little bit....


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 13, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> umm well yeah if you've murdered someone, that might cause some trust issues bro. Just a little bit....


Not fully understanding of their own psychology, when you put two dogs in a ring in all probability, they will fight. One might fight hard and win, the other might die (possibly). Each dog wants to please their owner, given a different life they would never had met. But instead they were corrupted by their owners, starved of love and food and thrown into a purposely designed situation where one of them HAS to lose and that could mean death.


----------



## grovacado (Dec 16, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> You're right, but most people don't think that way unfortunately.


The native American was probably the most harmonic culture to ever live on this planet.

After that, all man in his tribal primitive state was pretty neutral. 

As our societies have progressed, all seem harmful. 

Presently the west is developing, at least the ideal, that we need to get back to a more harmonious state. The rest of the world seems to desire development at any and all cost. 

Something tells me the planet has more capability to maintain homeostasis, yet I think humanity can override that system.


----------



## reddan1981 (Dec 17, 2014)

I think we are being groomed to accept changes. These changes might bring peace, but I doubt they will bring harmony amongst us.


----------



## gorillagrower0840 (Dec 26, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> The day the first human took it's first breath was the beginning of the end. We're the cancer of this planet and will kill it off along with ourselves.


I just think that people as a whole are too smart for their own good. I'm talking about what makes us different from other animals- our more powerful brains that allow higher levels of thought compared to other life. It gives us the ability to do bigger more advanced things and have more control and power over our environment. But with that greater power also comes a greater responsibility, and a greater opportunity to fuck things up as well. 

Animals don't create such problems that humans create. They just live more basic and natural just trying to eat and survive. Humans used to be the same way too eons ago. They were in the same boat as all other life, playing the game of survival. Early primitive hunting people's individual lives might not have been as "enjoyable" as it is today with all our advancements, but that basic survivalist way of life does ensure that you're not fucking up the planet. It does no harm. Back then, the Earth was fine because nothing was trying to mess with it or alter it on huge scales like people have the ability to do. The Earth was fine for billions of years before people came along.


----------



## Farfenugen (Jan 2, 2015)

Total nonsense. Don't buy into the fear mongering. There's always been this "end times" crap going around. Most of what you hear is either from youtube, or other internet gurus trying to sell you books and web subscriptions.


----------



## Milovan (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 5, 2015)

I do believe we are living at the end of an age not time itself. All the rest is in your imagination


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 5, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> I do believe we are living at the end of an age not time itself. All the rest is in your imagination


Yes, in less then 135 years, we will be entering the AGE of Aquarius.

~PEACE~


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 5, 2015)

dannyboy602 said:


> I do believe we are living at the end of an age not time itself. All the rest is in your imagination


Look around, you truly think this is MY imagination? Please brov if you disagree you disagree, I won't take offence, but to say its MY imagination you are deluded..... Or live a very sheltered life ( assumption)


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 5, 2015)

Deranged mb...def not delusional. Time will tell for us both perhaps. But dont be offended it is just an object observation.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 6, 2015)

Tonight


dannyboy602 said:


> Deranged mb...def not delusional. Time will tell for us both perhaps. But dont be offended it is just an object observation.


German citizens


----------



## thump easy (Jan 6, 2015)

i think we are living at the end of taco nightto night


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 6, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Tool - Ænima [Full album]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look, we have something in common. That is also my favorite album, and favorite band. New album coming out as soon as next month!

*Tool post update from the studio confirming new studio album*
by Alex Young
on 2014-10-27T14:49:43+00:00">October 27, 2014, 9:49am
 13 comments 






As of today, the only track Maynard James Keenan has released in 2014 comes in the form of a guest appearance on The Flaming Lips’ Miley Cyrus-aided Flaming Lips covers album. However, that could soon change, as we have visual confirmation that all four members of Tool have hit the studio to work on their first new album in eight years.

The band’s various members have teased the prospects of a new album for several years now, though a variety of factors, including a multi-million dollar lawsuit and Keenan’s lack of involvement have contributed to its lengthy delay. Recently, however, the band’s webmaster reported that the band’s new album is “progressing rather nicely,” and the below Instagram post seems to confirm that notion. It comes via guitarist Adam Jones, who included the caption, “Smoke on the horizon.”

Tool’s last album, _10,000 Days_, was released in 2006.

Here's my favorite jam from the last album -


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes, we are at a critical point where human population growth cannot be sustained with our current crops. The elite have turned food into processed shit full of sugar to help kill the poor/ignorant. Soylent green will be here eventually. The drought in CA WILL cause serious problems in the next ten years, not just in food, but in the mass migration out of the state which will kill real estate, banks, etc. The media (controlled by the elite) are now trying to cause racial wars. The US gov't is divided worse than ever. It's all a charade. The stock market is so fixed it's disgusting. The elite keep fleecing the middle class hoping to be set up somewhere safe when the sheople finally see the ponzi scheme as reality. The world hates the US and the wheels will fall off the wagon soon enough.


I'm with Just Ugh, but killing the pigs and monsters among us isn't enough. Torture,, long periods of torture is only fair, and even then, it cannot make up for the evil deeds perpetrated on the many. The pain they have caused for so long.


----------



## justugh (Jan 7, 2015)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> I'm with Just Ugh, but killing the pigs and monsters among us isn't enough. Torture,, long periods of torture is only fair, and even then, it cannot make up for the evil deeds perpetrated on the many. The pain they have caused for so long.


ahhh but buddy taken joy in the torment of other is a evil thing to it self ........for a person to kill in the end they must be will to be killed to end the cycle 

the rules of mercy dictate a swift death a clean decapitation as in a guillotine the head still lives for 21 secs it was a famous experiment by a doomed man he would keep blinking his eye for as long as he could as the buddy watch it came out to 21 secs .....21 secs with your head filled with all those juice from the glands in the brain it would feel like mins (u know that slow down before the wreck ppl talk about) the amount of thinking i could do in that time would freak anyone out .........after that it up to the universe what happens to the energy (talking about that little bit of current that is bouncing around in your head) i would think old sparky would be the worst way to die everything u are over whelmed and changed by the energy passing tho yours (like a ice block under a warm waterfall nothing left with in secs) to me that is basically like erasing person from everything 

but cut it off while still alive and can feel pike it then stand up to cheering crowd ........that is good for me 

remember revenge dig 2 graves one for target one for self ..........something like that needs to be clean and detached other wise u risk yourself turning into what u hate

but until the world falls apart keep your head down act like the sheep and keep learning all u can think for yourself ...ask ?s never just accept if u do not understand ask ?s until u do ...keep reading keep learning keep growing 

when the end does come we only have each other to count on ...........i might be crazy but u know i play it on the lvl and know way to much shit....the crazy works for me a fool is never watched closely and can freely travel anywhere


----------



## New Age United (Jan 14, 2015)

Strictly my opinion. If humanity approaches it's boundaries again it is going to cause mass unemployment, this is going to lead to a global economic depression, if this happens the leaders of the world superpowers are going to devise a plan to plunge humanity into ww3, they will do this because they realize that it is now humanities only hope for survival. Unfortunately when you open Pandoras Box it releases all of the evils of mankind, leaving only hope inside, it very well could unleash armaggeddon.

Humanity is growing so quickly that it creates the illusion that we are thriving, but humanity is not thriving it is being divided by capitalism. Hopefully ww3 will not be the end and perhaps a new economic system will take over.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 14, 2015)

Again I will re state alot of scare mongering is going on, for instance for maybe 8 months or so I've been following anecdotal proof building that Nibiru a planetary body entering our system is arriving sometime later this year. Nibiru The 12 planet (including our sun)
has been spoke about since Mayan times.
coincidentally (?) the current drive by Isis is supposedly to quicken the coming of the 12 Mahdi the coincidence continues further with all other religions. For any one interested in the potential capacities of their control over us look up some of the known and not so known inventory of Nicola Tesla. You might add a few more points of perspective.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jan 24, 2015)

All times are "the end times." 

That's what it means to be "mortal." 

Our Times End.


----------



## oldtimer54 (Jan 24, 2015)

According to the Mayans we were doomed to death December 21st 2012........hey guess what we're still here..........as the book of Uncle Buck says .........chapter 3 verse 12 thru 23 says no man knoweth the time of my return....so sayeth me


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jan 24, 2015)

oldtimer54 said:


> According to the Mayans we were doomed to death December 21st 2012........hey guess what we're still here..........as the book of Uncle Buck says .........chapter 3 verse 12 thru 23 says no man knoweth the time of my return....so sayeth me


Nope. 

Mayans said nothing about "doom." A bunch of modern alarmists misinterpreted the actual findings and created an urban legend surrounding it.


----------



## Farfenugen (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone who buys into this shit is just plain mental. It's a lot of snake oil salesmen selling fear, books, subscriptions, making millions, same with the bible thumpers and evangelists.


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 27, 2015)

Farfenugen said:


> Anyone who buys into this shit is just plain mental. It's a lot of snake oil salesmen selling fear, books, subscriptions, making millions, same with the bible thumpers and evangelists.


sooooooo......... Nothings happening then?


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 27, 2015)

wrap up warm


----------



## reddan1981 (Jul 10, 2015)

I haven't revisited this thread for a while. Just a little catch up. What's been happening at your neck of the woods?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 10, 2015)

this dr. misdiagnosed cancer and treatment for 550 ppl in exchange for millions, to be sentenced.

http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/oakland/2015/07/09/fata-defense-witnesses/29883145/


----------



## justugh (Jul 17, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> this dr. misdiagnosed cancer and treatment for 550 ppl in exchange for millions, to be sentenced.
> 
> http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/oakland/2015/07/09/fata-defense-witnesses/29883145/


that is nothing 
doctor in Florida was ripping out children's teeth for more then 15 years was reported in 1998 but nothing happen it took a news crew to get action done
http://wnep.com/2015/05/21/fla-dentist-accused-of-performing-unwanted-procedures-abusing-children-2/
http://gawker.com/horrifying-dentist-allegedly-choked-kids-took-out-teet-1706062236


----------



## justugh (Jul 18, 2015)

here u go something that happend in the last week 

https://www.change.org/p/the-united-states-department-of-justice-attorney-general-loretta-lynch-take-over-the-investigation-into-the-death-of-sandra-bland-from-the-waller-county-texas-police-department?recruiter=153077355&utm_campaign=signature_receipt&utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition

sign it if u u think u should the rest just read what the cops are doing that they aren't allowed too


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 19, 2015)

justugh said:


> here u go something that happend in the last week
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/the-united-states-department-of-justice-attorney-general-loretta-lynch-take-over-the-investigation-into-the-death-of-sandra-bland-from-the-waller-county-texas-police-department?recruiter=153077355&utm_campaign=signature_receipt&utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition
> 
> sign it if u u think u should the rest just read what the cops are doing that they aren't allowed too


How's that related to the title of the thread?


----------



## justugh (Jul 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How's that related to the title of the thread?


cops getting away with it ........just like Baltimore and Ferguson and Cleavland and San Fran
it is taken a person to go to great measure to seek the truth ....calling it a suicide with the facts of the case is wrong anyone with common sense sees that ........but the refusal of the state to even take up the case under review and just automatically going with the county police report 

the cops violated the law by trying to force the person to stop recording then arresting the person (that came out of a case from in Baltimore) gives u the citizen the right to record the police on public land (the police can take the phone as evidence but it must be returned to u with in 90 days or u can file a claim for the value) 

it is more proof if u have a badge u can do what u want ....2 sets of rules if not more apply not 1 set of rules for everyone ...........how much more can u get just missing the police to always being in full riot gear stopping ppl for any reason they want ..........that whole thing about her dying was over not using a turn signal


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 19, 2015)

justugh said:


> cops getting away with it ........just like Baltimore and Ferguson and Cleavland and San Fran
> it is taken a person to go to great measure to seek the truth ....calling it a suicide with the facts of the case is wrong anyone with common sense sees that ........but the refusal of the state to even take up the case under review and just automatically going with the county police report
> 
> the cops violated the law by trying to force the person to stop recording then arresting the person (that came out of a case from in Baltimore) gives u the citizen the right to record the police on public land (the police can take the phone as evidence but it must be returned to u with in 90 days or u can file a claim for the value)
> ...


Yeah I get all that, but isn't the OP asking about "end times"? Are you saying rampant police corruption is a sign of the end times?


----------



## justugh (Jul 19, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah I get all that, but isn't the OP asking about "end times"? Are you saying rampant police corruption is a sign of the end times?


i am saying OPEN police abuse ..........every week it is something new from somewhere new......but no one is doing anything about ppl's daily life is so bad if they look up from where they are stepping they are going to trip

this shit has been going on forever but not like this not in the OPEN not making the news every week ...........isn't that 1984 or did i misread it


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 19, 2015)

justugh said:


> i am saying OPEN police abuse ..........every week it is something new from somewhere new......but no one is doing anything about ppl's daily life is so bad if they look up from where they ae stepping they are going to trip
> 
> this shit has been going on forever but not like this not in the OPEN not making the news every week ...........isn't that 1984 or did i misread it


I'm sure it has been going on just like this *if not more* in the past, there's just a camera in everybody's pocket these days

Eric Garner, Sean Bell, Oscar Grant.. all caught on cell phone cameras


----------



## justugh (Jul 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm sure it has been going on just like this *if not more* in the past, there's just a camera in everybody's pocket these days
> 
> Eric Garner, Sean Bell, Oscar Grant.. all caught on cell phone cameras


yes 1984 .......a eye is always on u (most of europe safety system is based off cameras everywhere)

but as where we do wrong and get punished for it .......they do not (Cleveland where the cop got out and shot the kid with in 2 secs of getting on site ) the only reason charges where filed was do to the parents using a law on the books to force them to charge the cop

as anyone sees in the video they gave the kid no chance .....drove up open the door shot a 12 year old before they could yell freeze police ........and it takes the parents pushing for the cop to be charged the police was willing to clear him


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2015)

justugh said:


> yes 1984 .......a eye is always on u (most of europe safety system is based off cameras everywhere)
> 
> but as where we do wrong and get punished for it .......they do not (Cleveland where the cop got out and shot the kid with in 2 secs of getting on site ) the only reason charges where filed was do to the parents using a law on the books to force them to charge the cop
> 
> as anyone sees in the video they gave the kid no chance .....drove up open the door shot a 12 year old before they could yell freeze police ........and it takes the parents pushing for the cop to be charged the police was willing to clear him


What's the connection between police corruption and "the end times"?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's the connection between police corruption and "the end times"?


You know there's no connection. Smh


----------



## justugh (Jul 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What's the connection between police corruption and "the end times"?


who is the first form of control.......who is the one that is the physical side of Law .....who is going to be the first line of soldiers to force others views on the masses 

since 911 local police forces are more like local army with the upgrade in tech weapons armor and transport
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/oct/07/militarization-local-police-america
http://www.military.com/veteran-jobs/search/law-enforcement-jobs/military-transition-to-police-force.html
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/08/14/militarization-u-s-police-dragged-light-horrors-ferguson/
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2015/05/18/police-already-have-military-gear-white-house-aims--ban/27547527/

they are already dividing the line of rule for US and THEM ......the idea of a fair and just system is gone the world is slowly being changed and taken over into something else 

isn't that what everyone saids the end time starts with unjust rule ....the fall of a empire/babylon and the rise of a new system to replace the old ....where in the just/faithful/innocent suffers unduly and unfairly


----------



## ovo (Jul 20, 2015)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Yes, in less then 135 years, we will be entering the AGE of Aquarius.
> 
> ~PEACE~


And we'll all be there to see it. contemplating mortality and loss often results in agression.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2015)

justugh said:


> who is the first form of control.......who is the one that is the physical side of Law .....who is going to be the first line of soldiers to force others views on the masses
> 
> since 911 local police forces are more like local army with the upgrade in tech weapons armor and transport
> http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/oct/07/militarization-local-police-america
> ...


If you take issue with the current system, police corruption and what not, then wouldn't you welcome a fresh start?

The problem is you can't hit the 'reset' button without a little bit of friction


----------



## justugh (Jul 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If you take issue with the current system, police corruption and what not, then wouldn't you welcome a fresh start?
> 
> The problem is you can't hit the 'reset' button without a little bit of friction


i take issue with the action and the response from the public ..........they are turning into mindless cattle with attention span of maybe 2 days unless the news media has nothing better to keep talking about

look at it all just step back and logically look at everything .........it is wrong something is setting it up to fail ...every day gets little worst then the day before
....the american dream is dead life as we know it can not keep going on this path not enough of everything ....we are passed the point of no return

the farming for our food ....we are at our current limits but the worlds demand for more is still increasing ....now 15% is automatically converted to fuel

fuel and other energy methods ....look at the price of oil right now and what the oil ppl want for gas ......at the current price gas at pumps should be 1.30 lower then they are (55 bucks a barrel)..........my father and i sawl something about in 2006 about a india scientist making a great discovery this little 2x2 black square had 100% thermal to electrical conversion ....i sawl the report one time then gone i can not find a word on it 

where we live ....we are pushing into nature more and more with out though of what if ......we do not adapt we force the land to adapt to us then nature does her thing and gone (floods fires lack of water) .........look at india a good amount of ppl are using poisoned well water (just happend in west virgina again )

the ocean fish are poison .......check yourself the lvls of mercury has slowly been increasing in most food stock fish using them as a main source of protein will shorten your life and slowly drive u insane

the police gearing up and acting if they are above the laws the rest of us have to fallow


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 20, 2015)

justugh said:


> i take issue with the action and the response from the public ..........they are turning into mindless cattle with attention span of maybe 2 days unless the news media has nothing better to keep talking about
> 
> look at it all just step back and logically look at everything .........it is wrong something is setting it up to fail ...every day gets little worst then the day before
> ....the american dream is dead life as we know it can not keep going on this path not enough of everything ....we are passed the point of no return
> ...


Well, in any case.. This ^^^ certainly isn't the way to change it..


----------



## justugh (Jul 20, 2015)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Well, in any case.. This ^^^ certainly isn't the way to change it..


change what .....there is no point

it has come down to war bloody ugly merciless war.....history has shown us what will happen what to except........ the cycle goes on .....the death of one system and the birth of another (they have found ruins that wreck all known history ....city with sewers and highway networks 25,000+ years ago )

it will keep going on and on and on and on until ppl the masses stop playing the game ....stand up and refuse to accept it ...demand something better become something better

at this point nothing to do ppl are fools and are doomed to a horrible ending ( note is not the ppl in general fault not at all it is the 1% in control fault ) why and how u ask ........simple the way u are taught to always look at what is different about someone never to look at what is the same so hate fear mistrust spreads ....and the killer fact the world is based on GREED gain as much as u can any way u can (look at history and the methods used)

i do not want to change it nor stop it ..........if anything i want it to fucking speed along so i can see the ending while i am still able to fight/work/think to a degree where i can effect the outcome for me and the few nice ppl i have found ( watching the downfall of life is not fun or enjoyable but getting to release my darker side on assholes is)


----------



## justugh (Jul 20, 2015)

u want to fix things ok 

1 the oil company disband them and make their holdings owned by the local governments
2 the mass wealth of the 1% is taken and distributed to everyone (the rich can keep 50 million per family member) really do u need more 
3 all research firms ( bio/tech/food all of them) are now linked and freely sharing info 
4 sorry but medical care is socialized ....again all medical system are interlinked 
5 all schooling is open to anyone at free of charge ( all lvls of school) 
6 all tech that has been bought up and hidden away by corps is release to the public (doing this would completely destroy several fields ) this includes governments 

that is just to start off the top of my head


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 20, 2015)

someone eats shitloads of fish


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 20, 2015)

I recently read an article in which scientists predicted that humans could be extinct in 9,000 years.


----------



## justugh (Jul 20, 2015)

LetsGetCritical said:


> someone eats shitloads of fish


japan does .....u can see the effect of it in the health records 
http://www.opsociety.org/issues/mercury-in-seafood

here 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_in_fish


----------



## reddan1981 (Jan 26, 2016)

And so, a year or more ago I started this thread, more than anything to try to gauge whether or not I was going mad. I am still undecided. Lol. Not wanting to display confirmation bias, I am genuinely interested whether anyone who has taken part in it have changed their minds, or has anyone anything to add?


----------



## ThickStemz (Feb 12, 2016)

Reddan, I just read your thread. I've read the bible and am familiar with a lot of the prophecies within it. It doesn't really have a good record.

For instance, the city of Tyre was supposed to be destroyed by Nebuchanezer, however you spell his name. Well he didn't. Alexander the Great did conquer it, but the city didn't get destroyed by man as much as the sea coast eroded.

I could go on but its been a while since I looked at it and I would probably get something wrong unless I took the time to go refresh and I don't want to. Suffice it to say I've not been very impressed with the supposed prophecies it is said to have gotten correct, and there are many examples of where it got it wring, by it I mean the bible.

That said, many of the "end times" prophecies are so generic they have been going on for some time. But there are key things said that have not ever come to pass, the River Jordan flowing backwards, for instance.

Every generation of Christians have said they were living in the end times, that's because the Gospels have Jesus saying that the world would end soon and he would return, before people from that generation all passed away. Well, they're all dead, and no Jesus.


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 14, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> Reddan, I just read your thread. I've read the bible and am familiar with a lot of the prophecies within it. It doesn't really have a good record.
> 
> For instance, the city of Tyre was supposed to be destroyed by Nebuchanezer, however you spell his name. Well he didn't. Alexander the Great did conquer it, but the city didn't get destroyed by man as much as the sea coast eroded.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for replying buddy. I agree that the bible is NOT a book of prophecy. Why was the bible written? Possibly to steer societal thinking..... However would you deny that there is an increase in the amount of fear mongering recently? Or am I the only one that can see it? I believe a plan is in place to make us rebel against our own governments, with the purpose being to usher in a global regimen. Again I will reiterate I could be wrong but I have been writing about this subject for a number of years and without any doubt in my words, something is DEFINATELY occurring. Out of curiosity why did you enter this thread? My assumption is you have also noticed something, even if you dont agree.


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 14, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> does anyone believe events are deliberately steered to resemble bible prophesy?


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 14, 2016)

Religion came about when the first con man met the first fool.


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 14, 2016)

All the rest of the crap associated with religion goes downhill from there. "My imaginary friend can beat your imaginary friend up".


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 14, 2016)

hotrodharley said:


> Religion came about when the first con man met the first fool.


Very true, unfortunately our laws and societal framework was written and implemented similarly.


----------



## Moldy (Feb 14, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Does anyone else believe we are living during The End Times as prophesy from many religions state?


No since your post was written years ago and we're still here. End of time is when YOU die. That's about it.


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 14, 2016)

Moldy said:


> No since your post was written years ago and we're still here. End of time is when YOU die. That's about it.


Perhaps. Where are you writing from Moldy?


----------



## Moldy (Feb 14, 2016)

Desert of NV


----------



## ThickStemz (Feb 15, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Thank you for replying buddy. I agree that the bible is NOT a book of prophecy. Why was the bible written? Possibly to steer societal thinking..... However would you deny that there is an increase in the amount of fear mongering recently? Or am I the only one that can see it? I believe a plan is in place to make us rebel against our own governments, with the purpose being to usher in a global regimen. Again I will reiterate I could be wrong but I have been writing about this subject for a number of years and without any doubt in my words, something is DEFINATELY occurring. Out of curiosity why did you enter this thread? My assumption is you have also noticed something, even if you dont agree.


Thank you for the thoughts. 

I joined this thread because I think the bible is a profoundly interesting work and has had more impact than any other book written. 

I think your exegesis breaks down though, for several reasons. You seem to think of the bible as a book... outside of the for it takes, it isn't. It's a collection of books, essays, letters and mythology. 

The new testiment is composed of 4 gospels that tell terribly different stories. They're pure myth. They directly contridect each other on important issues, like the day jesus died and many other events. 

Then you have Paul's writings,13 books attributed to him but 6 or 7 are known forgeries. Meaning we know paul didn't write them.

But the bible is a large collection of books on a wide variety of topics and there are bound to be some similarities with current affairs. 

I think we will eventually get to global government. The UN is a step in that direction. 

I do feel that the people are being manipulated and there are forces out there with hidden agendas. But I don't know what if anything the bible has to do with that.


----------



## texasjack (Feb 17, 2016)

We are living in one of the most peaceful times in human history. Hard to see this as end times. Unless the end times are preceded by peace and prosperity, I'm no biblical scholar.


----------



## reddan1981 (Feb 18, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> Thank you for the thoughts.
> 
> I joined this thread because I think the bible is a profoundly interesting work and has had more impact than any other book written.
> 
> ...


We are going to have to agree AND disagree brother.
I can read your tone of admiration for the bible but I find argument with the fact that, 'The Bible' (modern english) is made with miscellaneous writings never meant to be packaged together. Its translation from ancient languages to modern languages has numerous points of contention, not least of which is the fact that Semitic Hebrew could only be translated by a select few (Gods chosen few?). I am not that ignorant that I would dismiss the possibility of there being a creator, but I have to question why a God would choose to bequeath his word to a select few.
Would he not whisper his words in our hearts? Would he not give equal opportunity for all persons to come unto him? You see, education was a rich mans luxury, the every day person was too occupied surviving tyrannical rulership to be concerned with the self imposing importance of such extravagance. We have no other position than to accept the information we are taught, but who gives authority to our teachers? Do WE give authority to our Authoritys, or do they claim it autocratically?


----------



## ThickStemz (Feb 18, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> We are going to have to agree AND disagree brother.
> I can read your tone of admiration for the bible but I find argument with the fact that, 'The Bible' (modern english) is made with miscellaneous writings never meant to be packaged together. Its translation from ancient languages to modern languages has numerous points of contention, not least of which is the fact that Semitic Hebrew could only be translated by a select few (Gods chosen few?). I am not that ignorant that I would dismiss the possibility of there being a creator, but I have to question why a God would choose to bequeath his word to a select few.
> Would he not whisper his words in our hearts? Would he not give equal opportunity for all persons to come unto him? You see, education was a rich mans luxury, the every day person was too occupied surviving tyrannical rulership to be concerned with the self imposing importance of such luxurys.


If you read admiration I must have misspoke.

I detest the bible. I just find it interesting. It's lead to immeasurable human suffering. Those who follow it have hindered man's progress. 

I find it interesting becuase it's so obviously false in what it is trying to say yet some people believe it is the inerrant word of god. That assertion is false on its face because of the internal disagreement. 

I've listed to several biblical scholars say that they don't think Paul wrote the letters to he revered for history. They were private letters intended to convey information on important issues. 

Notice how Paul's letters never refer to a living breathing walking jesus. They are the earliest works.

The gospels are the Euhemirization of the angelic figure of Jesus. Look up that phrase. 

Sorry if you find my tone disagreeable.


----------



## GregS (Feb 23, 2016)

Hell no we're not, as some speculate the bible says. Until and unless a natural disaster or human fucking up occur to the point of destruction, we're all good. The stuff of Revelation and its subsequent addicts is hooey. That was written by a psychotic idiot.


----------



## Christianiadelic (Feb 29, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> However would you deny that there is an increase in the amount of fear mongering recently? Or am I the only one that can see it? I believe a plan is in place to make us rebel against our own governments, with the purpose being to usher in a global regimen. Again I will reiterate I could be wrong but I have been writing about this subject for a number of years and without any doubt in my words, something is DEFINATELY occurring.


I assume that your comment is to be understood in the context of the political climate in the US. I am Danish, so I don't want to make too many assumptions about the issues you raise. What are you refering to, specifically? I have an abnormal interest in politics and economics and I'm studying a Master's degree in Communication and Sociology. I would love to pitch in.


----------



## reddan1981 (Mar 5, 2016)

Christianiadelic said:


> I assume that your comment is to be understood in the context of the political climate in the US. I am Danish, so I don't want to make too many assumptions about the issues you raise. What are you refering to, specifically? I have an abnormal interest in politics and economics and I'm studying a Master's degree in Communication and Sociology. I would love to pitch in.


 I am struggling to formulate a coherent reply and have deleted numerous attempts. I think my issue and intent for writing this post was/is multifaceted and never was specific to a single paradigm. My observation of political practices (not exclusively limited to American government) suggests to me that the position that government hold over us is not a position that was ever intended. The rhetoric that we are taught, premises that goverment are representative of the majority of citizens in any given society, but is that rhetoric demonstrable? I dont believe it is. I will write more later my concentration is failing me. Lol


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jun 12, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> Thank you for the thoughts.
> 
> I joined this thread because I think the bible is a profoundly interesting work and has had more impact than any other book written.
> 
> ...



The 4 gospels are in harmony, so this information is false. especially the contradictory information you talk about as far as jesus' death.

The hard part is putting them all together in connection, especially since there are two sabbaths in the period of a few days. One is a special sabbath (the first day of unleavened bread) and the other is the weekly sabbath. The year Jesus was crucified the passover started tuesday evening (after the "last supper"), leaving him crucified on wednesday and dying around 3 p.m. and entombed shortly before sunset or the first day of unleavened bread which is a special sabbath. After the high day of the special sabbath thursday, on friday, the women purchased spices for jesus (which was the preparation day for the weekly sabbath). The sabbath happened as it did every week and ended saturday evening (in our gregorian calendar) and before sunrise the next morning which was sunday the women found christ's tomb empty. This is what the bible teaches (so yeah good friday to sunday is bullshit, too).

Most problems people have is from NOT understanding the bible and trying to spread their own myths about the book as fact.


----------



## ThickStemz (Jun 12, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> The 4 gospels are in harmony, so this information is false. especially the contradictory information you talk about as far as jesus' death.
> 
> The hard part is putting them all together in connection, especially since there are two sabbaths in the period of a few days. One is a special sabbath (the first day of unleavened bread) and the other is the weekly sabbath. The year Jesus was crucified the passover started tuesday evening (after the "last supper"), leaving him crucified on wednesday and dying around 3 p.m. and entombed shortly before sunset or the first day of unleavened bread which is a special sabbath. After the high day of the special sabbath thursday, on friday, the women purchased spices for jesus (which was the preparation day for the weekly sabbath). The sabbath happened as it did every week and ended saturday evening (in our gregorian calendar) and before sunrise the next morning which was sunday the women found christ's tomb empty. This is what the bible teaches (so yeah good friday to sunday is bullshit, too).
> 
> Most problems people have is from NOT understanding the bible and trying to spread their own myths about the book as fact.


Your idea that the gospels are in harmony is cute. That is the story ministers and apologists like to tell. They make their case and believe a lie told in the service of Christ is a good thing to do.

I haven't read up on the counter apologetics recently. The specifics are fuzzy to me at this moment. I am still generally aware that the stories in the gospels share a lot of similarities. But they have sufficient difference and mistakes.

Some stories of the travels of Jesus show a poor understanding of the geography of the region. Again, I don't recall the specifics right now, but if you're open to understanding the truth look into people like Bart Erhman, author of Forged, he believes Jesus actually existed, but he points out all the errors in a clear and easy to understandable way.

Similar stories, yes. But the contradictions and lack of knowledge of who wrote them and when they were written is enough to show that these are not histories.

Dr. Richard Carrier points out that the gospels have all the halmarks you would expect to find in mythology.

Take a moment to watch this....


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 12, 2016)

reddan1981 said:


> Does anyone else believe we are living during The End Times as prophesy from many religions state?


No. The alleged writings of a demented man thousands of years ago have no bearing on the world.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 12, 2016)

Wtf are "end times" other than some babble in an old volume of fairy tales? 

Like Carlin said, when this old world has had enough of our destruction and filth she'll just shed us off like so much dead skin and begin anew.
We shouldn't flatter ourselves so much.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 12, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> The 4 gospels are in harmony, so this information is false. especially the contradictory information you talk about as far as jesus' death.
> 
> The hard part is putting them all together in connection, especially since there are two sabbaths in the period of a few days. One is a special sabbath (the first day of unleavened bread) and the other is the weekly sabbath. The year Jesus was crucified the passover started tuesday evening (after the "last supper"), leaving him crucified on wednesday and dying around 3 p.m. and entombed shortly before sunset or the first day of unleavened bread which is a special sabbath. After the high day of the special sabbath thursday, on friday, the women purchased spices for jesus (which was the preparation day for the weekly sabbath). The sabbath happened as it did every week and ended saturday evening (in our gregorian calendar) and before sunrise the next morning which was sunday the women found christ's tomb empty. This is what the bible teaches (so yeah good friday to sunday is bullshit, too).
> 
> Most problems people have is from NOT understanding the bible and trying to spread their own myths about the book as fact.


The Jesus myth is a rehashed tale of virgin birth, death, and ressurection.
Thousands of years before jesus it was told in a different way.
What proof is there of him? None. Just 4 stories with big-time discrepancies, and a bunch of proven forgeries.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jun 12, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> Your idea that the gospels are in harmony is cute. That is the story ministers and apologists like to tell. They make their case and believe a lie told in the service of Christ is a good thing to do.
> 
> I haven't read up on the counter apologetics recently. The specifics are fuzzy to me at this moment. I am still generally aware that the stories in the gospels share a lot of similarities. But they have sufficient difference and mistakes.
> 
> ...


You ignored the point that i argued against of your own, which i explained in plain english, and continued on arguing other points. This is what most biblically illiterate people do. They ignore the clear points in order to push on their agenda, even when their own ideas of what god's word says are revealed as WRONG.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jun 12, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> The Jesus myth is a rehashed tale of virgin birth, death, and ressurection.
> Thousands of years before jesus it was told in a different way.
> What proof is there of him? None. Just 4 stories with big-time discrepancies, and a bunch of proven forgeries.


The holy spirit is the proof of him. Funny, because today is pentecost, the day the holy spirit came upon the apostles after jesus' resurrection.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 12, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> The holy spirit is the proof of him. Funny, because today is pentecost, the day the holy spirit came upon the apostles after jesus' resurrection.


Lol, all myth.
Are you Pentecostal?
The part about tongues is so misinterpreted, it's funny. You nuts run around babbling like mushroom people, while the passage only meant that everyone of different languages could understand the apostles.
Where is there proof of the holy spirit?
Lol, pretty shitty god if it can't even stop child rapists and murderers...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 12, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> The holy spirit is the proof of him. Funny, because today is pentecost, the day the holy spirit came upon the apostles after jesus' resurrection.


Do you have any "gifts of the spirit"?
If you had the holy spirit, you could perform miracles, right?
You could prove the existence of god!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## ThickStemz (Jun 12, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> You ignored the point that i argued against of your own, which i explained in plain english, and continued on arguing other points. This is what most biblically illiterate people do. They ignore the clear points in order to push on their agenda, even when their own ideas of what god's word says are revealed as WRONG.


I addressed it indirectly. You spent the majority of the post talking about the period of time between the reported execution, intoombment, and resurrection of Jesus. 

At a time in my life I could have told you which gospel said what. I am no longer able to do it. I didn't address it directly, it is in that video, if that video is the one I think it is. 

Between Matthew Mark Luke and John there is vast difference in the details. Differences in which day he was crucified, differences in who found him, how he was found, who was guarding the toomb. 

Some differences... 

Carrying the cross:
Mark 15:21, Matthew 27:32, Luke 23:26 - Jesus gets help from Simon of Cyrene
John 19:17 - Jesus carries his own cross the whole way

What time was he crucified:
Mark 15:25 - Jesus was crucified on the “third hour.”
John 19:14-15 - Jesus was crucified on the “sixth hour.”
Matthew, Luke - It’s not stated when the crucifixion starts, but the “sixth hour” occurs during the curcifixion

Jesus’ Last Words:
Mark 15:34-37, Matthew 27:46-50 - Jesus says: “My God, my God, why hast thou forsaken me?” (but they use different Greek words for “God” — Matthew uses “Eli” and Mark uses “Eloi”)
Luke 23:46 - Jesus says: “Father, into thy hands I commit my spirit.”
John 19:30 - Jesus says: “It is finished.”

How long was Jesus in the toomb:
Jesus is portrayed as being dead and in the tomb for a given length time, but how long?
Mark 10:34 - Jesus says he will rise again after three days.
Matthew 12:40 - Jesus says he will be in the earth three days and three nights...
No resurrection narrative describes Jesus as being in a tomb for three full days, or for three days and three nights.

Who guarded the toomb:
Matthew 27:62-66 - A guard is stationed outside the tomb the day after Jesus burial
Mark, Luke, John - No guard is mentioned.

What time did the women visit the toomb:
Mark 16:2 - They arrive after sunrise
Matthew 28:1 - They arrive at about dawn
Luke 24:1 - It is early dawn when they arrive
John 20:1 - It is dark when they arrive
John seems to be way off here. 

What was the toomb entrance like:
Mark 16:4, Luke 24:2, John 20:1 - The stone in front of Jesus tomb had been rolled away
Matthew 28:1-2 - The stone in front of Jesus tomb was still in place and would be rolled away later

And one of the biggest differences... Who was in the toomb to greet the women:
Mark 16:5 - The women enter the tomb and meet one young man in there
Matthew 28:2 - An angel arrives during an earthquake, rolls away the stone, and sits on it outside. Pilates guards are also there
Luke 24:2-4 - The women enter the tomb and two men suddenly appear  its not clear if they are inside or outside
John 20:12 - The women do not enter the tomb, but there are two angels sitting inside


Not very harmonious...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 12, 2016)

The funny thing is, none of that shit ever happened.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 12, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> The funny thing is, none of that shit ever happened.


If you are into the bible, here's another volume of fable and myth that you might enjoy....


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 12, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> If you are into the bible, here's anoier volume of fable and myth that you might enjoy....
> 
> View attachment 3706587
> 
> View attachment 3706586


Lol, I love it!
I laugh anytime someone acts like the bible is a holy book. Lol bible is a word for book, nothing special.


----------



## ThickStemz (Jun 12, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> The funny thing is, none of that shit ever happened.


Well I know that. I find it amazing how so many people can at the same time believe something that is both false and inconsistent where it isn't contradictory.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 12, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> Well I know that. I find it amazing how so many people can at the same time believe something that is both false and inconsistent where it isn't contradictory.


Faith and delusion are the same. 
For some reason though, religious fervor and faith are not considered delusion by modern psyschology. Weird.
I consider religious beliefs delusional... Helps explain the ignorance.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jun 13, 2016)

ThickStemz said:


> I addressed it indirectly. You spent the majority of the post talking about the period of time between the reported execution, intoombment, and resurrection of Jesus.
> 
> At a time in my life I could have told you which gospel said what. I am no longer able to do it. I didn't address it directly, it is in that video, if that video is the one I think it is.
> 
> ...


<---this is what i'm talking about - you make so many points it would take me months to refute all these. all you did was get this from some website and post them all without digging into any of them yourself. 

So I'll do one: 
How long was Jesus in the toomb:
Jesus is portrayed as being dead and in the tomb for a given length time, but how long?
Mark 10:34 - Jesus says he will rise again after three days.
Matthew 12:40 - Jesus says he will be in the earth three days and three nights...
No resurrection narrative describes Jesus as being in a tomb for three full days, or for three days and three nights.

I just described how the books harmonize 3 days and 3 nights. See above.


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jun 13, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Lol, all myth.
> Are you Pentecostal?
> The part about tongues is so misinterpreted, it's funny. You nuts run around babbling like mushroom people, while the passage only meant that everyone of different languages could understand the apostles.
> Where is there proof of the holy spirit?
> Lol, pretty shitty god if it can't even stop child rapists and murderers...


no shit. there is a such thing as counterfeit christianity. good job for knowing one thing about the bible that is true. 

no, i'm not part of any unorganized religion.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm a student of that specific mythology. I understand it all.
What do you think made me atheist?


----------



## SamsonsRiddle (Jun 13, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> I'm a student of that specific mythology. I understand it all.
> What do you think made me atheist?


Much easier to believe your own ignorance, than to explore the fact that you might not know shit about the true god?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Just Let Me Be Faded (Jun 17, 2016)

This thread makes me want to riot for a dislike button


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Dalek Supreme (Jun 18, 2016)

SamsonsRiddle said:


> Much easier to believe your own ignorance, than to explore the fact that you might not know shit about the true god?


Actually it's much easier to believe nonsense when it FEELS GOOD doing so. When it FEELS GOOD then the ancient part (neurochemical motivators) of the Brain overrides the modern thinking part (frontal lobe).

This is the core of addiction via the Holy Dopamine Ghost.

God belief is the socially accepted addiction.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 18, 2016)

One day, He will appear..


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 9, 2016)

texasjack said:


> We are living in one of the most peaceful times in human history. Hard to see this as end times. Unless the end times are preceded by peace and prosperity, I'm no biblical scholar.





Just Let Me Be Faded said:


> This thread makes me want to riot for a dislike button


Don't riot, peaceful protest


----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## reddan1981 (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## pergamum362 (Nov 9, 2016)

Fuck yah we are..clear as day to anyone who has read a bible.


----------



## Moldy (Nov 10, 2016)

pergamum362 said:


> Fuck yah we are..clear as day to anyone who has read a bible.


haha! The bible is a work of fiction and nonsense. End times are... coming for everyone... when they die. End of story. Get over it and quit worrying as we all die... end time. Fixed it for ya.

Edit: But that mass death thing is pretty cool to think about but we all eventually bite it and die alone.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Nov 10, 2016)

pergamum362 said:


> Fuck yah we are..clear as day to anyone who has read a bible.


Leviticus 14 proves it.


----------



## Tkm953 (Nov 10, 2016)

Our sun will. One day run out of fuel,when that happens it will supernova and destroy the entire solar system.Until then,pro create,do drugs and have fun,don't that sound like heaven to you?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 10, 2016)

Tkm953 said:


> Our sun will. One day run out of fuel,when that happens it will supernova and destroy the entire solar system.Until then,pro create,do drugs and have fun,don't that sound like heaven to you?


Indeed. Heaven is what we make of it.


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 10, 2016)

Hazy_Nights.DC said:


> One day, He will appear..


Who spiderman


----------



## MynameisSolo (Nov 10, 2016)

Tkm953 said:


> Our sun will. One day run out of fuel,when that happens it will supernova and destroy the entire solar system.Until then,pro create,do drugs and have fun,don't that sound like heaven to you?


Actually the sun will engulf the Earth but we will be long gone before then.. Are we @ the end of times my guess is unless we nuke our self's chances are we probably have 1000 more years before something really Big happens 
We have to realize were traveling 515,000 miles per hr my many scientists believe our galaxy is in a higher energy field in space which is causing things to happen more earth quakes, hurricanes.
When you really think about does not take much of anything for us to be at the end 6 percent drop in the suns output would cover the Earth in ice 
a increase 3 - 4 degrees in earths temps will kill billions of people storms will increase with a forces tri fold of what were seeing today 

So are we at the end of times ??? well why bother it can happen tomorrow


----------

